# Hi All. Newbie from Glasgow



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All

I have been a new TT owner for approximately 4 weeks now and i'm loving every minute of it  . Being slightly constrained by finances i went for a brilliant black 2.0 TT with half leather and no options added. I've been addicted to this website ever since i stumbled across it a few months ago and the advice given on it regarding small accessories and maintenance has become invaluable although the girlfriends not to happy with the amount of time and money i've spent on cleaning it :lol: . All the best guys!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here you might want to join  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome matey


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for the kind welcome


----------

